# Thallium Viability Study



## amym (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello All!  I am trying to figure out if I am to bill for CPT 78451 or 78452 if a patient had Thallium injected and resting images on day one and came back next day for 24-hour delay SPECT images.


----------



## Jess1125 (Oct 9, 2013)

amym said:


> Hello All!  I am trying to figure out if I am to bill for CPT 78451 or 78452 if a patient had Thallium injected and resting images on day one and came back next day for 24-hour delay SPECT images.



I would do 78452 for multiple studies. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## EmilyDingee (Oct 9, 2013)

I just came arcoss this last night in my CCC study guide, CPT code 78452 is billed in this case, for most commerical insurance the first date is billed but Medicare wants the second date billed.


----------



## amym (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks so much.


----------

